# Detector de cruce por cero con pic 18f452



## ferjums7 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola amigos quiero que me ayuden a realizar un cruce por cero directamente con el pic.. En las app note de microchip me dice q simplemente conecte una resistencia de 5M que eso limitara la corriente para evitar q se queme el pic y supuestemente esa se;al entra al puerto RB0 que es programado por interrupcion de pin externo pero no me detecta ese cruce por cero.. Ayuda por favor


----------



## rednaxela (Jul 30, 2009)

Yo he realizado esto pero no directamente del pic yo lo hago así:

1) Rectifico la señal (rectificación de onda completa), con esto se logra que toda la señal quede en la parte positiva.
2) Luego utilizando un BJT (en corte y saturación ) se le aplica a la base del BJT la señal rectificada.
3) Polariza el transistor :
     -Habrá que ponerle alguna resistencia para limitar la corriente de base, osea calcular la R de base(no puede ser muy      grande porque el transistor de pronto no entra a saturación).
     -Alimentar el transistor con 5vdc y coloca una R de colector(bjt) de 5.1k(menor no la pongas).
     -El emisor(bjt) mandalo directo a tierra.
     -La salida que detecta el cruce por cero es DIRECTAMENTE del colector, este es el pulso que va al RB0 del PIC.

Espero que te sirva como lo he realizado. 

PD: Lo puedes simular y pruebas que tal funciona.


----------



## STRONGER (Mar 18, 2010)

rednaxela dijo:


> Yo he realizado esto pero no directamente del pic yo lo hago así:
> 
> 1) Rectifico la señal (rectificación de onda completa), con esto se logra que toda la señal quede en la parte positiva.
> 2) Luego utilizando un BJT (en corte y saturación ) se le aplica a la base del BJT la señal rectificada.
> ...



--------------------------------------------------



rednaxela, loque pasa es que lo estoy haciendo asi pero no se que sucede que no me trabaja la interrupcion, será pues en mii caso lo tengo que en alto me interrumpa, estará bn polarizado para este fin. puesto que quiero hacerlo asi pero no me detecta nada no se que podra ser... gracia de antemano


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola, yo simule el circuito que adjunto. Espero que en la practica funcione.
El trafo es de 220V/6V.
Los pulsos de salida los mandaría a algun pin del micro y de ahi procederia a activar algun optotriac para poder regular el ángulo de disparo de un triac y asi poder variar, por ejemplo, la luminosidad de una lámpara.
Creo que la idea está correcta. No se si me equivoco en algo.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2010)

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola, yo simule el circuito que adjunto. Espero que en la practica funcione............


Estas poniendo a GND la salida de alterna del transformador, debería ser el (-) del puente rectificador.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Oct 11, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estas poniendo a GND la salida de alterna del transformador, debería ser el (-) del puente rectificador.



Hola, gracias, soy un tonto. Ya lo corregi. Anda de 10000000000000!!!!.
Saludos.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Estas poniendo a GND la salida de alterna del transformador, debería ser el (-) del puente rectificador.



Hola, que te parece la idea de que a la salida del detector de cruce por cero la mande a un pin del micro y cuando ese pin se ponga en "1" activo el relé de estado sólido hecho con un triac?. De esa forma dependiendo el tiempo que tenga activado el relé de estado sólido voy a controlar el ángulo de conducción del triac.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2010)

Lo puedes hacer directo de la red con un puente, un 4n32 y una resistencia de 150k 1/2W, así evitas el pequeño desfase que introduzca el transformador.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Oct 11, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Lo puedes hacer directo de la red con un puente, un 4n32 y una resistencia de 150k 1/2W, así evitas el pequeño desfase que introduzca el transformador.


Hola, gracias por responder. Una pregunta: ¿Puede ser grave para el funcionamiento del circuito el desfasaje que produce el transformador?
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2010)

Depende de lo fino que quieras ser.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Oct 11, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Depende de lo fino que quieras ser.



No es un trabajo fino. Lo que quiero es poder mostrar la regulacion del ángulo de conduccion del triac.
Con que se note eso es mas que suficiente.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2010)

Entonces en el secundario irá bien.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Oct 11, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Entonces en el secundario irá bien.


Ok, entonces no hay drama que use el circuito que puse en comentarios anteriores.
La idea es que el micro "sepa" cuando la señal de 220V pasa por cero y poder encender un relé de estado sólido. El pequeño tiempo que mantenga encendido el relé será el tiempo de conduccion del triac.
Muchisimas gracias por responder.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2010)

Será al revés; el tiempo que tardes en encenderlo. Se apaga solo en el paso por cero. (al menos eso hacen los triacs)


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Oct 13, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Será al revés; el tiempo que tardes en encenderlo. Se apaga solo en el paso por cero. (al menos eso hacen los triacs)



Hola Scooter, como estas?. Mira, acabo de armar el circuito del detector de cruces por cero que te habia mostrado la vez pasada y no me funciona.
Estoy empleando un transformador de 220V/9V. Encima el transformador calienta bastante. Antes que nada al transformador lo conecte bien.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2010)

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola Scooter, como estas?. Mira, acabo de armar el circuito del detector de cruces por cero que te habia mostrado la vez pasada y no me funciona.
> Estoy empleando un transformador de 220V/9V. Encima el transformador calienta bastante. Antes que nada al transformador lo conecte bien.
> Saludos.


Y si *NO* conectas nada a la salida del transformador (Ni siquiera el rectificador), ¿ Se calienta ?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 13, 2010)

Mira a ver si has conectado mal el puente


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Oct 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y si *NO* conectas nada a la salida del transformador (Ni siquiera el rectificador), ¿ Se calienta ?



Hola, gracias por responder. Si el trafo está en vacio no se calienta. Ahora, si lo cargo sip.
Saludos.



Scooter dijo:


> Mira a ver si has conectado mal el puente



Hola. Gracias por responder.
El puente está bien conectado.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2010)

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola, gracias por responder. Si el trafo está en vacio no se calienta. Ahora, si lo cargo sip.
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> ...


Prueba Nº 2: Conecta "Solo" el rectificador y el electrolítico, mira que pasa (Calienta o no), verificar la correcta polaridad del capacitor.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Oct 14, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Prueba Nº 2: Conecta "Solo" el rectificador y el electrolítico, mira que pasa (Calienta o no), verificar la correcta polaridad del capacitor.



Hola. Comence a probar todo de nuevo. Lo que hice fue probar el trafo en vacio y despues de unos minutos este comienza a calentar.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2010)

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola. Comence a probar todo de nuevo. Lo que hice fue probar el trafo en vacio y despues de unos minutos este comienza a calentar.
> Saludos.


¿ Y hasta cuanto calienta ?
Un detector natural de temperatura es la propia "Mano", el límite de temperatura en la que se siente "Incomodidad" es de unos 70º, si luego de 30/60 minutos de funcionamiento del transformador, puedes tocar y mantener la mano sobre el transformador, este no llego a los 70º, lo cual sería mucho, pero no necesariamente "Fatal" (Para el transformador).

Esto es válido para esta aplicación, pero, si por ejemplo fuese una carga de alto consumo, habría que reemplazar el transformador por otro de mejor calidad.


----------



## gmendozafiee (May 26, 2012)

Amigo yo lo he probado tal como dice en el app de microchip y no hubo ningún problema.
Incluso no hubo necesidad de poner como modo de interrupción para su detección


----------



## miguelfgp (Oct 12, 2012)

Segun la nota de aplicacion de microchip se puede hacer un detector de cruce por cero simplemente agarrando la señal ac en serie con una resistencia de 5M a 6M y luego de ahi al pic. 
Ahora lo que no entiendo es como lo puedo probar en un protoboard? es seguro probarlo asi? pero no se como conectar por ejemplo a donde va la fase y el neutro etc y tambien que pasa si le coloco un transformador de 12 v sin ponerle todo el voltaje, funcionaria tambien correctamente como detector de cruce por cero?


----------



## HIRONAKAMURA (Oct 12, 2012)

Y si se baja la señal alterna a valores de +0.7 y -0.7 ¿no seria mas fácil?


----------

